# Sticky  Accessories contest " Best Marx / K-Line Building with Car" By April 1st 2022 Wins $100.00 Gift Card



## The Southern Railroad

All hands on deck - you heard me right : Lets have some fun on here I'm personally giving away a $100.00 gift card for you to spend [ For Just One Lucky Winner - Just One ] - To Be Spent On Train Accessories with any local hobby shop ' eBay or other wise, you just agree to post on here what you bought - why so long to win ? - I really don't know - I thought it would be fun. I did not even ask the owners of this forum if it was ok - so with that being said I make no profit from this adventure - it is just a kid / big kid family fun adventure - To see what is the best one out there, Below I posted a K-line building with a lead figure from England and a host of different scale cars - just thrown together - you have to do better then these and let us know what you use with your Marx Or K-line building - it has to have a car.{ A Car from any country, any brand bus truck , tractor will be excepted ] - To receive your money after April 1st 2022 - you just have to prove - who you are - and be a member of this Forum first - having a Name address and phone number proving who you are, No PO BOX I have to know who to send it to . If you are under the age of 18 , just have a parent give their info if you win No one really profits from this - The $100.00 comes out of my pocket and again you just spend it at any location you want as long as you buy Train Accessories. All a board - lets see what you have. Remember I'm a old guy here, hopefully I won't kick the bucket before this contest ends. a cheesy disclaimer - had to state it.


----------



## Lee Willis

I'm in. Sounds fun.


----------



## GNfan

*Drawing outside the lines: *I don't happen to have any Marx or K-Line (was there any in N scale?), but I have a reasonable collection of N scale Imex structures and enough Oxford Diecast and Classic Metal Works vehicles to make a decent late 1950's / early 1960's parking lot. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## T-Man

I made the thread stick. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Just throwing out some more ideas tonight. Marx and K-Line made Airport Hangars


----------



## Lee Willis

I'm working on it by the way, just slowly, in and around other things. Got a nice K-line Gas Station and plan to use something Marx (I had too much of it as a kid decades ago, have to use some again!!). I am tkaing my time because, fr one thing whatever I build, I want it to fit and stay on the layout a long time, . . .


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Lee Willis said:


> I'm working on it by the way, just slowly, in and around other things. Got a nice K-line Gas Station and plan to use something Marx (I had too much of it as a kid decades ago, have to use some again!!). I am tkaing my time because, fr one thing whatever I build, I want it to fit and stay on the layout a long time, . . .


Sounds great looking forward to seeing it 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Lee Willis said:


> I'm working on it by the way, just slowly, in and around other things. Got a nice K-line Gas Station and plan to use something Marx (I had too much of it as a kid decades ago, have to use some again!!). I am tkaing my time because, fr one thing whatever I build, I want it to fit and stay on the layout a long time, . . .


Hello Lee
A Trip down memory lane; K-line used a lot of Marx old molds which was great - I thought I'd share a photo or two -
It is Marx Service Station which later came with Take - A - Part Cars I'm missing a couple pieces accessory wise - I found what I needed a couple weeks ago waiting on postal service - I'm only missing one blue gas pump that had a tire in between the pumps, that will be the hard part to find. Thought you you would like to see it { That would make an awesome tread - Gas Stations / you would be the guy to do it. 😁😁}


----------



## Lee Willis

Here is my entry in the contest.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Lee Willis said:


> Here is my entry in the contest.
> View attachment 579172


Awesome - The Cars are really nice - Love the truck


----------



## The Southern Railroad

When The Contest ends on April 1st.and a winner is picked - I will have the winner send me an email [email protected] - I will send you a photo to post on here under your account to confirm it is you - I will then send your Prize - Priority mail with tracking to you - This way the contest is scam proof.
Good Luck to everyone


----------



## The Southern Railroad

It is almost April 1st, 2022 - Just picked up the $100.00 VISA Gift Card Today - Good Luck 😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## The Southern Railroad

We have a winner - the only entry Lee Willis


----------



## SF Gal

Wow! Congrats Lee! 
It was very generous of you to put the contest together, it was nice to stumble apon the thread.
I just joined in Feburary so unless the thread got bumped every week for other to "catch", you might have missed a lot of potential O scale contestants.
Maybe the future contest will include all scale manifactured equipment...I'd love to pick your pockets!!! _*giggle_*
Otto's Auto looks really cool Lee! 😎🧐🤩😁😊
Being able to detail in O scale....._*"PRICELESS!"*_


----------



## The Southern Railroad

SF Gal said:


> Wow! Congrats Lee!
> It was very generous of you to put the contest together, it was nice to stumble apon the thread.
> I just joined in Feburary so unless the thread got bumped every week for other to "catch", you might have missed a lot of potential O scale contestants.
> Maybe the future contest will include all scale manifactured equipment...I'd love to pick your pockets!!! _giggle_
> Otto's Auto looks really cool Lee! 😎🧐🤩😁😊
> Being able to detail in O scale....._*"PRICELESS!"*_


Yes, we are going to have another contest for all scales - competition - working on the details -😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁Very Soon 😎😎😎


----------



## sjm9911

I was waiting for the april fools. Lol. Jokes on me for not sending something in! 
And besides, I am not qualified enough to model dirt. Let alone compete with lee! Great job lee, congrats.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

sjm9911 said:


> I was waiting for the april fools. Lol. Jokes on me for not sending something in!
> And besides, I am not qualified enough to model dirt. Let alone compete with lee! Great job lee, congrats.


NEW CONTEST: 

General Model Train Discussion 
*All Scale - Accessories Contest #2 - $100 Gift Card + 1 Year Membership to The TCA Ends July 4th 2022*


----------



## The Southern Railroad

First Contest Ended: Lee Willis WON $100 Gift Card Shipping Out Priority Mail Monday Morning 4/2/2022😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Lee Willis

thank you!!

Here is an oldie but goodie . . .


----------

